# Lyft removes passenger destination info!



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I applaud Lyft and their in your face "screw you drivers" attitude. Clearly they are taking the scorched earth path with regulators! &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;

I popup telling me I have a new message from Lyft...










I've turn Lyft on a few times and never accept the laughable rides they had... every one was 15-35 minutes away and I thought it was odd that there was no destination info provided even though I had over a 90% AR.

It's almost as if Lyft is making it easier for Uber to argue they are making "great changes" for the ants, especially when compared to Lyft.


----------



## panzer group 6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> It's almost as if Lyft is making it easier for Uber to argue they are making "great changes" for the ants, especially when compared to Lyft.


You're starting to catch on.
The public uber Lyft relationship is not the reality


----------



## GloUp1 (Jul 28, 2020)

I noticed that shit too wtf. I think they’re doing it so drivers won’t have a choice but to accept the rides


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I applaud Lyft and their in your face "screw you drivers" attitude. Clearly they are taking the scorched earth path with regulators! &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;
> 
> I popup telling me I have a new message from Lyft...
> 
> ...


Basically what that means Is they are getting rid of it.



GloUp1 said:


> I noticed that shit too wtf. I think they're doing it so drivers won't have a choice but to accept the rides


Bingo


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

..........right, so everyone goes and drives Uber, instead. This is what happens every time that some Rocket Scientist at Lyft comes up with another one of his bright ideas. Move along, folks, nothing to see here......................


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I can sum Lyft up with one emoji... 🤮


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........right, so everyone goes and drives Uber, instead. This is what happens every time that some Rocket Scientist at Lyft comes up with another one of his bright ideas. Move along, folks, nothing to see here......................


This must just be only in California I never see destination on regular Uber only Uber eats.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I can sum Lyft up with one emoji... &#129326;


So why are you on a rideshare forum?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

On the flip side, Lyft also understands that for every driver that logs off the app and drives for Uber, they have 10 more that will happily do the long pickups just by offering a bonus or guarantee.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> This must just be only in California


It is only California. We peons in the rest of the Uberverse do not get to see the destinations.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy when you realize you’re headed to a Walmart Super Center.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> So why are you on a rideshare forum?


Why are you on a ride share forum asking me why I am on a ride share forum?

The perfect emoji to sum your stupid question up? &#129326;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Atavar said:


> So why are you on a rideshare forum?


Quantum mechanics forums are immeasurably better.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I remember when I was a new member about 5 years ago and would ask these silly questions. I almost quit the forums as I would get responses.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Quantum mechanics forums are immeasurably better.


They might be better or they might not. They might be great until you open the forum and then it sucks.



Fusion_LUser said:


> I applaud Lyft and their in your face "screw you drivers" attitude. Clearly they are taking the scorched earth path with regulators! &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;
> 
> I popup telling me I have a new message from Lyft...
> 
> ...


Smells like a new lawsuit for Cali drivers/employees.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Like any driver has a 90% AR now. smh...


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Another reason to not drive Lyft.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

GloUp1 said:


> I noticed that shit too wtf. I think they're doing it so drivers won't have a choice but to accept the rides


That's what we angrily said in 2016, when passenger destination was made not available until after arriving at the pick-up location. The more things change...


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

I usually bounce around the required 90% and I was getting the destinations last night until I dropped under it. I refuse to pickup in the city limits of chicago (have for years) and a run that's 20m away to go 25m further east and 45m to get back to where I was, is not in my better interest. Since the plandemic, I've had to move further west to the Fox River Valley to stop being dragged down to chicago. I'll get pings for chicago runs while in Palatine since the beginning of the covid scare.

For a workaround, if I am to far east, I'll use the destination setting to get back and then turn it off when I think there is little chance of getting asked to cover a chicago run. If you don't get a run before it is turned off, it won't take it off your number of times you can use it. It works most of the time and the mileage is recorded for taxes. The dead heading has become an issue.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Like any driver has a 90% AR now. smh...


Well not these days but I usually had no problem keeping a 95%ish AR because if I got a ping that was far far away I would just ignore it until the pax cancelled. I never got any type of warnings from Lyft about this and figure the pissed of pax blamed Lyft! Sure they would try to call me but I never answered and my go to excuse would be I didn't even know I had a ride if asked.

These days Lyft pax are super desperate. I turned the app on to see what's out there I immediately get a 15-30 minute away ride request. For one 35 minute request the pax still wouldn't cancel after 42 minutes! I gave up and the pax won that one with a AR hit!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I applaud Lyft and their in your face "screw you drivers" attitude. Clearly they are taking the scorched earth path with regulators! &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;
> 
> I popup telling me I have a new message from Lyft...
> 
> ...


They removed that feature in my market at least 9 months ago with no warning.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Well not these days but I usually had no problem keeping a 95%ish AR because if I got a ping that was far far away I would just ignore it until the pax cancelled. I never got any type of warnings from Lyft about this and figure the pissed of pax blamed Lyft! Sure they would try to call me but I never answered and my go to excuse would be I didn't even know I had a ride if asked.
> 
> These days Lyft pax are super desperate. I turned the app on to see what's out there I immediately get a 15-30 minute away ride request. For one 35 minute request the pax still wouldn't cancel after 42 minutes! I gave up and the pax won that one with a AR hit!


I did what you did with the stupid long pick-ups from Lyft, I would get them from another market area than mine. I accept and ignore. I finally just quit trying and left Lyft off. When my insurance came up for renewal I sent Lyft the updated card. It has been pending ever since, app won't even let me load it again until they finish reviewing my current submission.

Oh well I am pretty much officially done with Lyft. I still open the app and attempt to go online once a week, however I don't see me driving for them anytime soon, especially since they are punishing by not reviewing my insurance.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I did what you did with the stupid long pick-ups from Lyft, I would get them from another market area than mine. I accept and ignore. I finally just quit trying and left Lyft off. When my insurance came up for renewal I sent Lyft the updated card. It has been pending ever since, app won't even let me load it again until they finish reviewing my current submission.


I'm pretty sure it was you I got that idea to just leave the pax hanging on stupid long pickup requests! Someone here said that and I was like "That's brilliant!"


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> I remember when I was a new member about 5 years ago and would ask these silly questions. I almost quit the forums as I would get responses.


I think I remember some of those.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> I think I remember some of those.


You were the meanest and biggest bully of them all. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------

